# Meeka is a "lion"



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

We had Meeka clipped yesterday, it's just way too hot for her at the moment with all her fur! Sammy was hissing and growling at her when she came home and then she started doing the same to him.. They've both settled down now though  She's more affectionate with us when she has less fur, as you can see in the last photo!
She looks so funny and I have to admit that I can't help but occasionally laugh but it's so much better for her to not be so hot in the summer.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She looks cute! Too cold here for the lion cut right now. Interesting, but the one and only time Abby hissed at Muffs was shortly after Muffs returned from the vet (my groomer) and she had been shaved.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 What a beautiful feline... I also have one of my girls shaved twice a year and when she has her haircut she becomes more affectionnate and more active, you'd never imagine she's 14 years old when she chases her little sisters around the house :wink


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys  She's so much more active now! She's even been chasing Sammy around the house, she usually doesn't put up with his games.. I wonder how long it'll last? Hehe


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, Meeka too cute. I'm considering the lion cut for Rochelle, but I think it's too cold yet.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha!! She IS a lion!! And so very beautiful!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

This is about the 2nd cat I've ever seen with a lion cut. Kind of comical looking but cute.


----------



## 143hayden (May 25, 2010)

Thats the cutest lion ive ever seen! lol


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I get Swiffer clipped twice a year as well, and she too is very very affectionate when she comes back from the groomers. I have to admit though, that I don't let them touch her tail or legs. So I guess that it is not actually a lion cut. I do know that she feels a lot better once she's clipped.


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Aw she does look like a little lion!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

cat1963 said:


> I get Swiffer clipped twice a year as well, and she too is very very affectionate when she comes back from the groomers. I have to admit though, that I don't let them touch her tail or legs. So I guess that it is not actually a lion cut. I do know that she feels a lot better once she's clipped.


Last time she was clipped, they left her tail.. Thought I'd get a lion cut this time though. Not sure what I'll do next year.. As funny as the lion cut looks, I think it looks more 'professional' than her last clip.. Not that it matters cos no one apart from us really sees her anyway


----------

